# Database Discussions > Oracle >  How to change the SYS password

## theresatan

Hi, 

I just installed a oracle 10g, I have the system userid and password but I don't have sys's password(maybe I forgot,  and the  default pw change_on_install did not work).

how to change the sys password without knowing the old password.

Thanks!

Theresa

----------


## jkoopmann

do you know the 'system' password or another with dba privs.
then alter the sys password.

----------


## skhanal

If you are connected to the database server box, then you can connect to the database using OS authentication, typing anyting as sys password will work.

connect sys/junk as sysdba

then change the password.

----------


## theresatan

It works.

Thank you.

----------

